# Just in case you ever need them some #'s for you



## Raulandpinboy

Walt Disney World Resort Guest information  407-824-4321

Walt Disney Downtown Disney 407-939-2648

Disney Quest Downtown Disney 407-938-6253

Cirque du Soleil 407-939-7600

Walt Disney World Merchandise Guest Services 407-363-6200

Disneyland Recorded Information 714-781-4565

Disney DeliverEars / Merchandise Guest Services  (US only) 800-760-3566

Disney Catalog (US Only) 800-237-5751

Magic Kingdom Club Gold Card 800-313-4763

Some Addresses for you as well. 

Mr. Al Weiss
President
The Walt Disney World Resort
PO Box 10040
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830 

Mr. Lee Cockerell
Executive Vice President of Walt Disney World Operations
1375 Buena Vista Drive
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-1000


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Ed, are you losing your speedo again?  

Okay, folks ... I've referred to this thread about 3 times recently, so I'm sticking it to the top of the page.  Thanks again for finding the numbers for us, Ed.


----------



## IamTink

Thanks for the info. I hope to use it within the year at Disneyland.


----------



## ~Kathie

Disney Auctions and Disney Deals 1-800-328-0899


Walt Disney Event Services
Email:   WDW.Event.Reservations@DISNEYWORLD.com
Phone: 866-247-1203   or  407-827-7600
Fax: 	407-566-1387


----------



## King Triton

Thanks so much!  I'll put every phone number on my speed dial.


----------



## summerxchen

wow~~your info is wonderful~~but what a pity, i'm not in the US


----------



## snowgooseltd

Does anyone have an email address for WDW? I'd like to send an idea to them.


----------



## kelleigh1

Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!

Thank you so much for posting these numbers.  I just called merchandise guest services and hopefully they will be shipping me out a little package very soon.  (Item is showing as "on order" and "liquidated" so the rep wasn't positive they'd get it but she put an order through for me anyway.)

If I am able to get it, this will just make my year.  So, THANK YOU!


----------



## deezeyener

Awesome!  Thanks for all the phone numbers!  I've been trying to locate a few of those!!


----------



## kimsuenew

Raulandpinboy said:


> Walt Disney World Resort Guest information  407-824-4321
> 
> Walt Disney Downtown Disney 407-939-2648
> 
> Disney Quest Downtown Disney 407-938-6253
> 
> Cirque du Soleil 407-939-7600
> 
> Walt Disney World Merchandise Guest Services 407-363-6200
> 
> Disneyland Recorded Information 714-781-4565
> 
> Disney DeliverEars / Merchandise Guest Services  (US only) 800-760-3566
> 
> Disney Catalog (US Only) 800-237-5751
> 
> Magic Kingdom Club Gold Card 800-313-4763
> 
> Some Addresses for you as well.
> 
> Mr. Al Weiss
> President
> The Walt Disney World Resort
> PO Box 10040
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> Mr. Lee Cockerell
> Executive Vice President of Walt Disney World Operations
> 1375 Buena Vista Drive
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-1000



Nice!  

Thank you for this post!


----------



## mbaucla

Thank you


----------



## Scrooge Jr

Thanks


----------



## JDub11

Would anyone know if the Animation Gallery in DHS has a direct #?

Thanks


----------



## Ardotev

What number do I call in regards to a Mickey fossil I have?  Not really a fossil, but I have this polished gemstone with multi-colored metallic inclusions within that make it look extroidinarily similar to the face of the world's favorite mouse!  I'm too new to post pictures here, but I'm hoping this site is the right place to share my find with the world.


----------



## MaterializedHaunt

Ardotev said:


> What number do I call in regards to a Mickey fossil I have?  Not really a fossil, but I have this polished gemstone with multi-colored metallic inclusions within that make it look extroidinarily similar to the face of the world's favorite mouse!  I'm too new to post pictures here, but I'm hoping this site is the right place to share my find with the world.



I would try reposting this on the main board and as well as get your thread count over 10 so we can all see what you got! I am interested in seeing this for sure now! Thanks

 - MaterializedHaunt


----------



## luckyleo81

thanks for the numbers. makes my life one step easier!


----------



## MinnieSunshine

So helpful - thank you!!


----------



## dISNEYlOveer

Cool!! Thanks!


----------



## jmn88

Great info!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## msdrox333

thank you for providing the numbers in one place


----------



## alars86

Great post thanks!


----------



## jambodisney

Ardotev said:


> What number do I call in regards to a Mickey fossil I have?  Not really a fossil, but I have this polished gemstone with multi-colored metallic inclusions within that make it look extroidinarily similar to the face of the world's favorite mouse!  I'm too new to post pictures here, but I'm hoping this site is the right place to share my find with the world.


Sounds amazing.  Where did you find such a neat treasure?


----------



## ssharris

Raulandpinboy said:


> Walt Disney World Resort Guest information  407-824-4321
> 
> Walt Disney Downtown Disney 407-939-2648
> 
> Disney Quest Downtown Disney 407-938-6253
> 
> Cirque du Soleil 407-939-7600
> 
> Walt Disney World Merchandise Guest Services 407-363-6200
> 
> Disneyland Recorded Information 714-781-4565
> 
> Disney DeliverEars / Merchandise Guest Services  (US only) 800-760-3566
> 
> Disney Catalog (US Only) 800-237-5751
> 
> Magic Kingdom Club Gold Card 800-313-4763
> 
> Some Addresses for you as well.
> 
> Mr. Al Weiss
> President
> The Walt Disney World Resort
> PO Box 10040
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> Mr. Lee Cockerell
> Executive Vice President of Walt Disney World Operations
> 1375 Buena Vista Drive
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-1000



Is there a number for Pin Traders in DS to order a pin or do they not take calls there? Just curious. Trying to order a new LE Large pin.


----------

